# Reverse polarity



## max0603 (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi all.

Off to Europe on the 16th and a bit worried about RP. Got a test plug but was wondering if I bought a continental hookup plug, chopped the cable and reversed the wires would that be OK on RP sites? Or am I likely to frazzle myself! Thanks for any advice!


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

If it is wrong turn the plug in the socket (2 pin ) 

Loddy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Don't worry about it. I don't.

Ray.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Most of use carry 2 continental adapters, one normal and one marked RP with wires reversed. So yes thats the way to do it.

Don't get too hung up on reverse polarity, everthing with still work normally and only cause a problem if you have a faulty appliance in the first place.


Trevor


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi

The 'normal' method is to make up a short female blue to male blue plug, but swap the live & neutral wires over. Mark the cable with tape or something. Then, if your tester says it's reversed, just insert the special cable in the line.

Usual caveats about working with 240V electricity apply. If you're not sure what you're doing, contact a competent auto-electrical engineer. Don't forget that one loose strand of copper in the wrong place in a plug could be disastrous.

Gerald


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I am with Gerald on this one. A short adaptor cable with the live and neutral reversed on one of the ends. Simples no ??


A case of two wrongs making a right ?? :wink: :wink:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Reverse polarity never bothers me because I don't intend to ferret about inside any appliance without unplugging it first. :roll:

If you are a bit concerned, why not make use of the MHF Members Motorhoming Guides.

"What are they?" I hear you cry! :roll: :roll:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-70164-polarity-testing-and-changeover-cables.html

Find them here.

I use my tester to check that there's an earth. That is far more important, and it ain't all that unusual to find a connection with no earth sur Le Continent. 8O

Dave


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

I don't have a polarity tester and probably should get one. Anyway, I have noticed a couple of times that when plugged in my system seems to act a little strange, for example a noise from from the rectifier box or voltage readings that seem to be a little higher than normal.


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

I carry a tester and a reversed cable just in case.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-70164-polarity-testing-and-changeover-cables.html


Forgot about that one 

Yes, a complete and splendid guide to the 'problems' of negative polarity from Patrick.

Gerald


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

OK. I didn't used to worry about things like this. Now I do. The thought of chopping wires and changing them over frightens me to death.
So let me get this right. If and when I roll up to a French aire with EHU, it isn't necessarily safe just to use the two pin adaptor I have just purchased because the polarity may be wrong. Correct??
And without a tester, how would I know?? I would have thought in my innocence that something would go bang, or I would be hoisted several hundred metres air bound if this were the case.

Some people say don't worry, others say do worry. Me, I am worried.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

geraldandannie said:


> Forgot about that one
> Gerald


Always worth a look in the MMGs eh Gerald. :wink: Some clever stuff in there, and a lot of work from some altruistic members.

It constantly surprises me that so many members (even well established ones :? ) fail to find them. They are obvious enough under the "Articles" dropdown . . . _(which annoys the heck out of me because the damn thing drops every time the cursor passes over it. :roll: )_

Should be easy enough to find I would have thought.

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

If you don't want to do it yourself then see:

Polarity reversing kit

There are also complete kits available on Ebay ( polarity tester, reversing lead and continental hook up adapter)

HERE

(top left)

G


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Motormouth - just chill a bit.

There would have to be a very unlikely combination of different faults all occurring at the same time for reverse polarisation to become a hazard.

I don't want to make you even more paranoid but the most dangerous process of EHU occurs when you are standing on wet grass in bare feet in the pouring rain and you are trying to get your plug into their bollard socket!

That is when you depend on *their* RCD for protection.

I suspect that you can count the annual number of deaths by electrocution on campsites on the fingers of a twice-guilty of theft Sharia law victim.


----------



## max0603 (Aug 11, 2010)

This is the cheapest tester I've found

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-Mains-Soc..._Measurement_Equipment_ET&hash=item33605866d2


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Our continental cousins don't care so neither do I. I have survived so far despite my devil may care attitude, Alan.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

erneboy said:


> Our continental cousins don't care so neither do I. I have survived so far despite my devil may care attitude, Alan.


You are so right Alan.
But all 'New Build' over here now has to adhere to the most stringent and sometimes pointless new regulations.

Called 'ELECTRICNORMS' there are reams and reams of the stuff. I guess they have caught up.

But obviously older installations are sometimes very questionable. There are still many smaller two pin outlets in bedrooms feeding off the old lighting circuits. No earth, no polarity and often both legs fused.!!

I personally have never been too bothered about the lack of an earth or reversed polarity. OK you can get the odd tingle off a door handle or fridge but it keeps you on yer toes. :roll:

Ray.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Surely the other (most ) important thing your polarity tester shows you is whether the EHU you are about to use is earthed ? No earth= don't use it.

G


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> Surely the other (most ) important thing your polarity tester shows you is whether the EHU you are about to use is earthed ? No earth= don't use it.
> 
> G


That's the full extent of my paranoia Grizz. :wink: 

Reversed polarity w.r.t. an alternating current is a nonsense anyway. How can you reverse the connection on something that reverses itself 50 times per second!! :roll:

The only difference reversed polarity makes is whether the on/off switch of an appliance is positioned on the way *into *it (correct) or on the way *out *of it (reversed).

I repeat!!!!! Unless you intend to go firtling about inside an appliance while it is plugged in and switched on at the mains ( 8O ) Pippin's "statistics" are correct.

*Motormouth*.This issue comes up with monotonous regularity, and a while ago I specifically asked a friend who is a Commissioning Electrical Engineer.

His reply. "_I don't carry a polarity tester in the motorhome_."

Good enough for me.

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

_If_ we always camped on sites where everything was checked and maintained, _ if _ all our appliances were perfect, _ if _ all the electrical connections, fuses and RCDs were all in a static environment rather than being shaken around in a MH, _ if _ we could rely on our RCD to protect us on a poorly earthed site and_ if_ we'd not seen several caravans burnt to a crisp in Germany a few years back following and electrical fault, then I might not spend £5 on a polarity/ earthing detector and £5 on the reversing lead.

Doesn't seem that much to spend and is no trouble to do when you arrive at a site.

G


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

We have a tester and use it, its not difficult and could save you paying a large bill for damaged chargers etc, never mind something more serious.

During our recent 3 weeks trip I found 3 sites with reversed polarity and one at Eeklo that lit up all 3 LEDs on the tester! It should only ever have 2 lit max.

I going to test the tester (using a tested, certified, authorised tester used by a qualified, competant, in date individual) :wink: 

Andy


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

I have just shown SWMBO all these responses and said I don't think we need to bother with a tester or a reversible hook up kit.
Guess what, I have just bought a tester and a reversible hook up kit. :x 
Thank for the links Grizzly. :wink:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> _If_ we always camped on sites where everything was checked and maintained, _ if _ all our appliances were perfect, _ if _ all the electrical connections, fuses and RCDs were all in a static environment rather than being shaken around in a MH, _ if _ we could rely on our RCD to protect us on a poorly earthed site and_ if_ we'd not seen several caravans burnt to a crisp in Germany a few years back following and electrical fault, then I might not spend £5 on a polarity/ earthing detector and £5 on the reversing lead.
> 
> Doesn't seem that much to spend and is no trouble to do when you arrive at a site.
> 
> G


I don't disagree Grizz, and have already said that I check for an earth connection, which is eminently sensible IMHO.

I'm not sure how reversed polarity is likely to cause multiple caravan fires though? :?

Dave.


----------



## Spwt (Jun 27, 2007)

I got hung up on the reverse polarity stuff a couple of years ago and bought a tester and an extra continental 2 pin plug which I then rewired.
I've never used either in France, Belgium, the Netherlands or Germany.
I'm not saying it's not a good idea to do so, just reporting my experience.
Good luck and try not to worry.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

"Caused by an electrical fault" which could mean that they left the kettle to boil dry or the washing over the radiator.

Reversed polarisation is highly unlikely to cause a fire.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> I'm not sure how reversed polarity is likely to cause multiple caravan fires though? :?
> Dave.


Not sure that it did Dave. We arrived at the site the morning after what must have been a very exciting night before. A van had gone up in flames and taken several others with it. It had been put down to an electrical fault. No injuries as everyone had got out safely and, mercifully, no gas explosions but total write-offs of several vans and a lingering smell of burning all the time we were there.

The site was very crowded- it was the total eclipse- and who knows what happened to cause the fire. Certainly the EHUs were well-used and had to be shared. It has always stuck in my mind.

G


----------



## DustyR (Jan 26, 2009)

Have been following this thread with interest as we are off to France for first time next week.

Have made up a crossover cable and have bought a test plug.
When I used the test plug in the van today to my surprise our 2008 Swift Sundance shows L&N reversed!! I know this to be correct as I have tried it indoors and it shows correct . ( I confirmed the crossover by using my crossover lead.

How could this have got passed all the pre sale checks ??
Is it legal and should I take it back to dealer or just leave as it is.

I am not that worried as at least I know and do not intend to start poking around without disconnecting first.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

DustyR said:


> How could this have got passed all the pre sale checks ??
> Is it legal and should I take it back to dealer or just leave as it is.
> 
> .


Have you checked your EHU lead ? the fault could be there.

Your new van should come with a certificate from Swift confirming that all the electrics are tested and they passed. A polarity test is part of this check.

G


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

max0603 said:


> This is the cheapest tester I've found
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-Mains-Soc..._Measurement_Equipment_ET&hash=item33605866d2


I bought one of these but I have just noticed it says for UK only. It looks identical to another, more expensive one which does say it is OK for continental use.
Am I safe to use the one I bought in France and Spain??

Thanks

Robin


----------



## DustyR (Jan 26, 2009)

Have just found the problem thanks to *Grizzly*

My EHU lead wired correctly, however the 13A to 16A adaptor lead was wired L&N reversed. Problem solved.

I have never had cause to check wiring as I just plug into 13A socket at home and connect EHU cable to the van.

I am just surprised that it was wired incorrectly when I bought it


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Grizzly said:
> 
> 
> > Surely the other (most ) important thing your polarity tester shows you is whether the EHU you are about to use is earthed ? No earth= don't use it.
> ...


He quite right, the only difference is on the continent they use double pole fuses and switches at the fuse board. That way you disconnect both live and natural, apart from that it doesn't matter unless your going to work, and I assume your not on the appliances in your van, if you are unplug them.

Wobby


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

I have an adaptor that plugs into the end of the blue sausage plug that has a standard 3 pin UK socket on the other end. This allows me to plug my UK socket tester into the end of my EHU cable (or indeed the blue socket on the post) to test it BEFORE connecting it to the van.

By testing the whole of the EHU cable I can ensure that it hasnt been damaged. I feel that this is important when using Aires etc as many of then require other users to drive over your cable. I susspect driving over cables wont do any damage but you cant be sure.

I once saw a Landy fried when someone shut (and cut) a 240v cable in the rear door - made a nice job of the Landy electrics  

Andy


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

loddy said:


> If it is wrong turn the plug in the socket (2 pin )
> 
> Loddy


This will work in countries that follow the German type plugs which are fused on the side but French type have an extra pin from the socket to the plug and so are not reversible. the same plugs should work on both.
You also find 16A sockets wrongly wired and so a 16A plug to socket reversing lead is more useful than a continental adaptor with the live neutral reversed.


----------



## max0603 (Aug 11, 2010)

motormouth said:


> max0603 said:
> 
> 
> > This is the cheapest tester I've found
> ...


Will be fine testing your own van.


----------

